# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  shed lining

## spartan

Ok guys, just about got my plans sorted here and it looks as though I will putting up ply over my wall studs in the shed. 
Anyone have recommendations regarding joints, and what type/size of ply to use...

----------


## soundman

First question is how high are the walls.
If they are over 2400 your choice is limited.
Ply is great thicker ply is better.
6mm would be a minimum I would be happy with.
Bang up 15mm & you can screw any thing any where.
Make sure you insulate while you are at it. well worth the expense
cheers

----------


## rick_rine

the other question is what is the distance between studs . 450mm ? Then you can be pretty happy with whatever you use . Remember most sheets are 1200x 2400 and it is best to have all joins on top of a stud . 
Myself , I would go 12 mm thick but really the main thing is to have enough support behind it whatever thickness you use . The closer your studs the thinner the material you can use .

----------


## Wood Butcher

> and what type/size of ply to use...

  
Thickness/type 6mm WPB BD face. Not the cheapest but strong and with the BD faces looks good   

> Anyone have recommendations regarding joints

  Use the standard joint mouldings for villaboard etc. 
Did this on dad's garage and the end result looks great. But, Paint the reverse side of the sheet first or the moisture on the unsealed side will cause movement

----------


## rick_rine

whats a BD face ?

----------


## Robbo

> whats a BD face ?

  Sanded on one side. Rough on t'other.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wood Butcher

> whats a BD face ?

  Refers to the quality and finish of the faces on the ply.  
Not an Australian Site but this might help explain  http://www.chpi.com/pages/grades.html

----------


## spartan

Thanks guys...  
Will standard ceiling type insulation bat be suitable?

----------


## conwood

Hi Spartan,
I used some 9mm stuff (with grooves) with a plastic tongue joiner and screwed them on. Found it handy to unscrew when adding cabling and powerpoints at later stages as my workshop evolved. 
I only did the main wall. On the other walls I find the noggins are real handy for storing stuff.(including dust) 
cheers,
conwood

----------


## Auspiciousdna

Depending on the finish you want, and the thickness of ply. 6-9mm Id go, after all its just a shed. As for joints, plastic joining strips or 40mm x 4mm thick pine wood (30 x 3 whatever you can buy cheap) strips goes on easy with a brad gun! Yeah ceiling crap will do.

----------


## Pulpo

I have just or almost finishing lining a shed 12m *7m with 7mm ply. 
Found a good place in Sydney. 
The sheets are actually 2440 by 1220. 
I used steel channels or top hats to which the ply was attached to. 
For the joints I used some some sort of no more gaps. 
I also have painted the ply to produce a lime wash finish. 
Might be inclined to go 9mm next time.  
I also insulated with batts. 
Good luck 
Pulpo

----------


## MajorPanic

*I used 17mm flooring ply with yellow tongue.  *

----------


## Grunt

> Sanded on one side. Rough on t'other.

  I knew a girl like that once.   :Biggrin:

----------


## rick_rine

Looking at major panics shed its obvious he doesnt do any work in it . Its to clean , neat and tidy .   :Smilie:

----------


## soundman

The perhaps mrs panic cleans up when he's not looking  :Biggrin:

----------


## Robbo

I used 12mm ply for the walls. Handy to screw hooks to. 
Ceiling was done with 15mm MDF 'cause it was free. All insulated with batts except doors which were done with foam.

----------


## Gaza

You can get imported chiness plywood come with nice clean face (maple colour) and is pretty good for this application, it is not suitable for use in structual applications as it is not certified but can hold up very well. *VERY VERY CHEAP CHEAP* std sheet sizes.

----------

